# Recognise this?



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Shower cartridge


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Kohler










Paul


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I've heard price pfister


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

But I obviously don't know..... Everybody just says "I've seen that before"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe Rocksteady said Kohler....:yes:

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/singlelever.html


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*neindecker...??*

looks like a neindecker replacement cartridge valve...


and what kind of wimp wears prettty blue gloves
just to take out a shower valve....??/


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

The kind that likes to stay clean, tough-guy. You know that film all over the walls of the shower you sometimes see?? Guess what, it's not decorative. It's some other filthy *******s filth. 

I was doing a bunch of stuff at that house and it was like an episode or hoarders in there. The tub hadn't been used in 15 years.....soap scum, dead insects, pet sh*t and hair all over the house, smelled SOO bad, I was afraid to touch anything.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I hate those gloves my hands get all sweaty in them and the rip to easily no?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

voltatab said:


> The kind that likes to stay clean, tough-guy. You know that film all over the walls of the shower you sometimes see?? Guess what, it's not decorative. It's some other filthy *******s filth.
> 
> I was doing a bunch of stuff at that house and it was like an episode or hoarders in there. The tub hadn't been used in 15 years.....soap scum, dead insects, pet sh*t and hair all over the house, smelled SOO bad, I was afraid to touch anything.


I agree. People wash their nasty a$$ crotch and anus in the shower then touch the handle to turn it off. If I did service I would to. Who knows, the guy that showered right before he got there could have rubbed one off. Would you touch it now? Then go eat lunch?


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Hahaha, house plumber, my thoughts exactly!

There are some pretty cheap disposables that break easily, the ones I get at the supply house(pro select) are surprisingly tough for being disposables. If wear em too long I get sweaty too but have just kinda accepted it.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Redwood - 
I. Checked out that site and didn't see a cartridge that resembled the front of mine, is the pic you posted a replacement for it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

voltatab said:


> Redwood -
> I. Checked out that site and didn't see a cartridge that resembled the front of mine, is the pic you posted a replacement for it?


I believe you will find that the assembly you are holding comes apart more down to the part I pictured...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

No not neidecken..Chicago had a bunch of those 2 sliding barrels/pistons....that looks like a pressure balance cartridge ...a predecessor of the k-304


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I think it is Price Pfister actually. It looks like the bodyguard balancing cart.










The upper part looks a bit different in this blow-up but I think the balancing portion is the same and the valve looks like it would mate right up with what you pulled out.



Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Check out this. That looks like it to me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Better. (I sometimes find it difficult to up load images, scans, etc.)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Check out this. That looks like it to me.


Yea It Sure Do.... :thumbup:

I'll go back to my arm chair and STFU.... :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea It Sure Do.... :thumbup:
> 
> I'll go back to my arm chair and STFU.... :laughing:


 



I have a catalog from Alfano Plumbing Parts, so I just paroused through it and voila! I saw it. If I didn't have my catalog, I wouldn't have found it.


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Where are you guys getting these catalogs? You emailing the website for em or are they at your supply house? 

My local ferguson has a lincoln parts catalog, but i couldnt get any others. anyone know how reliable those are?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Where are you guys getting these catalogs? You emailing the website for em or are they at your supply house?
> 
> My local ferguson has a lincoln parts catalog, but i couldnt get any others. anyone know how reliable those are?


 




Contact Alfano Plumbing Parts in Queens, NY (NYC) and they'll send you a CD for like $ 30.00. Then you can print out the pages, and put them in a loose-leaf binder.

www.alfanoplumbingparts.com


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

old kohler. The newer one works similar adding a pressure balancing portion of the cartridge


The niedecker was a yoke system with 3/4 inch seats.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Price Pfister Bodyguard

older version of 08 series Price Pfister

is this the handle set ?
1 *PP974-500* Button 
2 *6011* Screw
3 *PP974-510* Handle 
4 *PP971-150* Stem 
5 *PP974-491* Cartridge 
6 *PP970-780* Stop 
7 *PP971-920* Screw 
8 *6311* “O”-Ring 
9 *6286* “O”-Ring 
10 *PP950-860* Washer 
11 *6290* “O”-Ring​ 
your picture shows a five screw valve cover faceplate .​


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if the newer repair parts will work for your application(assuming the valve ID is correct)
the replacement parts all have threaded nose caps which holds on
the newer style trim.
if the valve is leaking and all else fails you could try using steel wool to clean up the stainless stem bottom and a little silicone stem lube on "o" ring seals at cartridge where the two meet, put if back together and pray.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> old kohler. The newer one works similar adding a pressure balancing portion of the cartridge
> 
> The niedecker was a yoke system with 3/4 inch seats.


Richard hit the nail on the head. The older style is two separate pieces, with the temperature controls up front and the balancing spool in the rear cartridge. The newer style combines the two into one cartridge, the two aren't necessarily interchangeable


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I threw in a new price pfister cartridge, which fit ID and depth. But it does not operate proper when on. It turns off, but when I rotate the handle it just trickles out water. 

If this cartridge did work, your are right i would have replaced trim with the the kind that works with this new one, as old trim does not fit.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it possible that the new cartrdidge only works with the new stem ass'y ?



Was the valve not turning off with the original parts installed ?

Did the valve have full flow with the original parts installed ?

Look at the Alfano's page for these.
Look at the slot cut out openings in the bottom of the stems.
The discontinued stem(like the one you are reinstalling on the new cartridge)has a different cut out pattern than the replacement stem ass'y.
two of the three pictured have the larger slots cut in a different position on the stem .
If you understand what I mean.
This may affect how the valve works.
Maybe try reassembling the stem assembly in a different position.
Rotating valve cover 90° and reassembling may produce different result.


----------

